# Icelandic: Myndin gerist um vetur í...



## dreadedutch

Hi everybody,

I need some help with the following sentence:

*Myndin gerist um vetur í smábæ úti á landi*

So far I've got:

*The movie occurs (or happens?) in winter in ... out in the country.

*I can't find the translation for *smábæ. 

*Thanks!!


----------



## Alxmrphi

*smábær *


> *smá·bæ/r* m           (            -jar, -ir)
> small town, village


Hey DD
I've also found this in the 'gera' entry of the same dictionary..



> *6.                             refl                                           happen, become*_þetta gerist oft_ it often happens                                        ​_hann gerðist latur_                                                                                he grew lazy​


So in the -ist form it looks like it does have the meaning of 'happen', "_in a small town/village out in the country_" seems like the correct translation
There is a part I'm not sure about, hopefully someone else can help with it...

 'in the winter' = *í vetrin* ....
 'this winter' =* í vetur*

It looks like '*um vetur*' might actually mean '*about winter*'... meaning that the film is about winter in a small town out in the country... would that make sense?
I'm beginning to think it might be that actually, but if it is then the translation of *gerist* doesn't really fit in, hopefully Islendingur'll see this thread and help us out


----------



## thegooseking

I think *um vetur* means "_during_ winter": i.e. definition 4 here - *Þetta gerðist um sumarið* - "this happened during the summer".

*Gerist* does mean 'happens' here, but a better English translation would be (as I said in another thread) "is set", when we're talking about movies.

So it would be: "The film is set during winter in a village out in the country".


----------



## 'Islendingur

*Myndin gerist um vetur í smábæ úti á landi

The film takes place during winter in a small village in the country. 
*We Icelanders have this peculiar habit of saying "'út á landi', which litarally means "out in the country". This applies to anywhere (in Iceland) outside of say 60 mile radius from Reykjavík. I am not sure where we draw the line, but a major city/town (to us) like Akureyri would not be in this category.  Also Vestmannaeyjar would also be exempt.....this may even have a slightly different meaning depending on where one lives. (in Iceland).


----------



## Alxmrphi

In one of my books, _strákur _vill_ leigja bíl og keyra hringvegginn_.
I just wanted to confirm something about *út(i) á landi.*..

This example (we're talking about now) has *úti* because there is no movement involved, it's only describing what happens out in the country, about this film, but in the following example (and yours) it's *út á landi* because there IS movement involved...

Ég ætla að ferðast út á landi 

Because it means travel/movement, he is _*going*_ to the country... and so it's* úti*, right?

It's a bit like:

*Kötturinn er inni* (The cat is inside)
*Kötturinn fer inn *(The cat is going inside)

Right?


----------



## 'Islendingur

I will gladly admit that your discussions here can easily exceed my grammar abilities, i.e. rules and such. But the use and spelling of Icelandic has always been my forte. The rules (and exceptions) are MANY as you probably know.
I knew as soon as I saw my answer posted that I had probably opened a can of worms by skipping the "i".  In my honest opinion the "i" could (should) be skipped in the original sentence. It is ok, but to a purist not needed.
I am not even 100% sure about your examples Alex. The first example is good, but the second one is missing a f.  Kötturinn *fer* inn. (It will at some point in time go inside) But if it is in the process of going in (now) it would be: Kötturnn er að fara inn.

Also, just to clarify, what I meant by peculiar (referring to "út á landi") is the fact that "land" means a whole country, or somebody´s patch of land. Only in this case does it mean "Somewhere out there outside of the greater Reykjavik area" (But inside Iceland).
Gotta go.....damn work always getting in the way...


----------



## Alxmrphi

This is what my book says:

Adverbs of Place

The following adverbs of place are used when movement is involved: *út* _outside_, *inn* _inside_, *niður* _down(stairs)_, *upp* _up(stairs)_.

Ég ætla að fara inn. I’m going to go inside
Ég ætla að fara út. I’m going to go outside

These place adverbs have the ending –i if there is _no movement_ involved: útb, inn*i*, niðr*i*, upp*i*.

Ég er inni. I’m inside.
Ég er úti. I’m outside.



I forgot to change the other sentence, I was too busy concentrating on the inn(i) thing.
I’m glad I got that right, that “*fer inn*” is ‘going inside’, movement so no *‘-i’*, and *‘er inni’* showing location and therefore adding the *‘-i’* .
In the original sentence I can see how it doesn’t really fit into the ‘stationary’ or ‘movement’ category, but more of a description so it’s good to learn that for this type of thing to use the accusative…

Ég ætla að skreppa *út* í búð – I’m going to pop out to the shops (movement)
Þeir eru *út**i* í búð – They are _(out)_ at the shops (stationary)

That’s correct, right?
I was thinking, because this ‘film’ isn’t ‘located’ there now, but it will be taking place (there) in the winter, and this is why you use the accusative *út*.

Ok I feel comfortable understanding that now (I hope) !!

Íslendingur, Hvað starf gerirðu? Starfið sem alltaf þvælirst fyrir ?


----------



## butra

Alex, you are right in every detail. Stick to what you have learned.
Út á landi is wrong. It cannot be justified in any way!


----------



## Alxmrphi

butra said:


> Alex, you are right in every detail. Stick to what you have learned.


 
I don't hear that very often! Það er gaman að heyra


----------



## butra

Alex_Murphy said:


> I was thinking, because this ‘film’ isn’t ‘located’ there now, but it will be taking place (there) in the winter, and this is why you use the accusative *út*.


 
There is some misunderstanding here. There is no movement in this scenario. The town is definitely stationary. 
You say either úti á landi (dat) or út á land (acc)

Ég á heima úti á landi.
Ég er að fara út á land.


----------



## 'Islendingur

So be it. I just want to say, I have been wrong before, and I will be wrong again, and again.  (Just like you...)

Lets just have some fun along the way, as we explore, discover and enlighten.

*Aðgát skal höfð í nærveru sálar.*


----------



## dreadedutch

Excellent guys! Thanks for the answers 

Alex, the examples you give are those from the pdf file you send me? I'm still having loads of fun with that one as well.


----------



## Alxmrphi

dreadedutch said:


> Alex, the examples you give are those from the pdf file you send me? I'm still having loads of fun with that one as well.



Yes they are


----------

